# Quick Way To Skin A Deer....



## Dave Hadden (Oct 18, 2010)

Doesn't show the prepping cuts but kinda slick how it works in the end.

Take care.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiXo7s25oDA


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 18, 2010)

*4 wheelers & big rocks*

I have heard of this method, involves mechanical pulling and a little
redneck engineering and maybe a beer or three.


----------



## NeoTree (Oct 18, 2010)

What a shame....
They put a hole in that perfectly good tarp!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 30, 2010)

Did the same thing on the farm with a cow. We used 2 trucks and a rock in the hide to tie to. We cut the lets off at the joint and cut the hide up to the stomach. Skinned the neck a little wrapped the rock there. Then just pulled the hide off.

Scott


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 30, 2010)

Skinned thousands of cattle basically the same way. Chains hooked to hide gathered by the fore legs. Fore legs chained to a fixture. Machine pulls the hide up while skinners follow on pneumatic platforms to cut where the fat or muscle clings to the hide. I saw an old Italian guy remove the hide from a goat by making a small cut and inserting a straw and blowing the hide away from the carcass.
Phil


----------

